# FREE 3 Days - 9/28, 29 & 30: Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not at Amazon



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE 3 Days - Sept 28, 29 & 30 at Amazon
Pacific Crimson -- Forget Me Not
by Edward C. Patterson
[size=12pt]Kindleboard Profile for Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not**

Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not is a tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

These verses seek to capture the inner heart of the individuals, who put themselves on the line. Each poem is specific to a place and date and . . . vernacularly correct. I have spared my readers the hypocrisy of flowery verses in this chapbook. If this offends, I'll not apologize, because to do so would insult the memory of those who fell on those islands and to those who fall daily as their time runs out in service to humankind.

Fear no more the mortar's blare,
See no more the star shell's flare -
Rest beneath your comrade's prayer
And let the ash become the dust,
Because the battle's ceased
And for you, the war is over.   

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Ed--

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Betsy and Ann:

Always honored to be a part of the great Kboards famiy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE
Today and Tomorrow
April 6 - 7*​
​
*a Memorial to the brave men and women who fell in the Pacific War. 
Add this to your library as my gift to you.
*​
*Fear no more the mortar's blare,
See no more the star shell's flare -
Rest beneath your comrade's prayer
And let the ash become the dust,
Because the battle's ceased
And for you, the war is over.*​
*Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

They Fell on the Islands for Our Freedom

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For Our Freedom - Chapter and Verse

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*CINCO de MAYO SPECIAL
FREE
Today and Tomorrow
May 5th & 6th*​
​
*a Memorial to the brave men and women who fell in the Pacific War. 
Add this to your library as my gift to you.
*​
*The world owes more than it could ever muster to the men and women who defended freedom during the middle of humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.*​
*Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Pacific Crimson is dedicated in Memory of Corporal Eugene Sledge whose work on the Battles of Peleliu and Okinawa revolutionized our view of the war in the Pacific.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Remembering them All on This Memorial Day

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE
Today Only
June 8th*​
​
*a Memorial to the brave men and women who fell in the Pacific War. 
Add this to your library as my gift to you.
*​
*The world owes more than it could ever muster to the men and women who defended freedom during the middle of humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.*​
*Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Excerpt

*Eruption*
*The Night of the Battleships, Guadalcanal, Oct. 23, 1943*

Here I lie, in the high kunai.
Emerging to the smoke and the bloody grease.
The grass like emeralds,
The parrots like charm
Made this paradise far from harm
Had we not dug our holes and covers
Thinking the shells that zoom above
Were meant for metal, and planes and not
Our little wiki by the sea -
My shelter from the enemy.

But now I emerge, my buddy nearby,
We both stare out at the fallen palms,
The widow makers that have conspired
To kill us as if we did them harm,
When we only meant to eat their fruit.
Gee, I didn't think they gave a hoot.

But now, in the aftermath of light
I shiver less, but tremble instead,
And can never stop my twitching head.
The jungle blasted through the dark,
Fire fell and the ground, it swelled
Like a ship at sea,
Or the end of days, which it might have been,
The final raze.

The earth engulfed me, me and Jim,
We huddled close, I to him,
And he wept and I cried,
And we heard those who died,
As the big guns at sea,
Pulverized me.
Nerves shot. Limbs shaken.
Pants wet as I lose my bacon.
And I clutch and am clutched,
For eternity, because the curtain is drawn.
For hours, it seemed, we had this rain,
This death from the sea and the jungle insane.

And when it ended, who knew? Who cared?
We were frazzled beyond dreams we dared.
So like rats we push aside
The stinking boughs and the sharpened fronds
And listen to the calls and the cries beyond,
The survivors and the fallen fond.
I'm dumb. Jim's dumb. The world's dumb too.
I can only stare at Paradise lost.
But more has been lost than a Pacific Isle.
I lost my bacon and my generous smile.

So here I lie, in the high kunai
And pray if the guns go off again,
That I embrace a sniper's dart,
Through the head or through the heart,
Because words forever fail my lips
After that night with the battleships.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE
Today Only
June 29th*​
​
*A collection of poems describing the Pacific War experience from a ground view - specific days and places. These are not platitudes on war, but gritty words spoken in the spirit of the greatest generation. Listen to their experiences. Take to heart their sacrifice. *

Sample:​
*In the Shadow of the Umabrogol * 
Peleliu, Palau Islands, September 15, 1944

"Corpsman! Corpsman!" came the call
First from me,
Then Corporal Louie,
But he fell before his last call came,
And I was left there stranded
In the heat of Peleliu.

"Corpsman! Corpsman!" came the call,
A whisper now as my wound procured
And I wept while my life bled forth.
Peace reigned in brief - the mortars snuffed,
The mute of the rat-tat-tat.
Then I saw my mother's face.

"Mama! Mama!" came the cry
Her sweet face hovering, 
Her smile my smile,
And she worked on my wound and bound my leg,
Then jabbed the morphine in my thigh.
Her face became a cloud,
Then emerged anew as Doc Wallace
Our corpsman from brigade.

"Easy, easy," said he, waving for a bearer
And a bottle holder.
"You'll live to see another day,"
I doubted that, despite the calm,
The opium working like lotus balm,
Because the mortars blared again
Between the rat-tat-tats.

My eyes closed in the dreamy jaunt,
The rock of the stretcher's trundle,
But as I went, I caught a glimpse,
My savior's twitch and twist,
Doc Wallace and his stain,
Fallen to the defilade,
Where I should have been slain.

"Corpsman! Corpsman!" came the call
A call for another to carry him home,
But he was crushed to the coral heat,
An angel of twenty beneath the feet
Of Umabrogol's Bloody Nose.
The mortar's scream arose -
A requiem for this corpsman.

"Corpsman! Corpsman!" you come to me
In my sleep for these many years.
I see your face amidst my tears
And I wonder where your fodder lies,
The aftermath of battle cries,
An exchange unfair - not me but you
In the unholy stench on Peleliu.​
*Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

(I'll say no more. The title says it all)

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today - August 2nd Only
On the Kindle at Amazon * ​*PACIFIC CRIMSON - Forget Me Not 
by Edward C. Patterson*​

​
[size=12pt]*A tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

These verses seek to capture the inner heart of the individuals, who put themselves on the line. Each poem is specific to a place and date and . . . vernacularly correct. I have spared my readers the hypocrisy of flowery verses in this chapbook. If this offends, I'll not apologize, because to do so would insult the memory of those who fell on those islands and to those who fall daily as their time runs out in service to humankind.**

Fear no more the mortar's blare,
See no more the star shell's flare -
Rest beneath your comrade's prayer
And let the ash become the dust,
Because the battle's ceased
And for you, the war is over.

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow August 25th and 26th at Amazon 
Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Dedicated in Memory of Eugene Sledge*​
​
*A collection of poems describing the Pacific War experience from a ground view - specific days and places, words honoring the spirit of the Greatest Let's not forget them in times of remembrance.
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 24th and 25th at Amazon 
[size=18pt]Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
[size=12pt]by 
[size=14pt]Edward C. Patterson

Dedicated in Memory of Eugene Sledge*​
​
*Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not is a tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

These verses seek to capture the inner heart of the individuals, who put themselves on the line. Each poem is specific to a place and date and . . . vernacularly correct. I have spared my readers the hypocrisy of flowery verses in this chapbook. If this offends, I'll not apologize, because to do so would insult the memory of those who fell on those islands and to those who fall daily as their time runs out in service to humankind.
126 pages

Fear no more the mortar's blare,
See no more the star shell's flare -
Rest beneath your comrade's prayer
And let the ash become the dust,
Because the battle's ceased
And for you, the war is over.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow October 22nd and 23rd at Amazon 
[size=18pt]Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
[size=12pt]by 
[size=14pt]Edward C. Patterson

Dedicated in Memory of Eugene Sledge*​
​
*Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not is a tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

These verses seek to capture the inner heart of the individuals, who put themselves on the line. Each poem is specific to a place and date and . . . vernacularly correct. I have spared my readers the hypocrisy of flowery verses in this chapbook. If this offends, I'll not apologize, because to do so would insult the memory of those who fell on those islands and to those who fall daily as their time runs out in service to humankind.
126 pages

excerpt from Cape Gloucester Rhaspsody

Nothing can like a tin can can 
On a string in the rain on Cape Gloucester,
A noisy plicketty plick plick plick
Instead of the sounds I am used to.
The mornings rise in the drenching cries;
Who needs a God damned rooster?
And my feet are soaked, in the mud they're cloaked,
And I slip on this [stuff] like a crapper.
The canvas sings, and my shirt, it clings,
And the palms beat a tappety tapper.

...

Shoot if you must and lay me in the dust,
My country I will be serving,
But to drink in this bane of eternal rain
Is beyond the pale of unnerving.
I long for the song of the church ding dong
And the jitterbug that I can foster.
And to crush this can - this tin tin can
On its string in the rain on Cape Gloucester.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today ONLY November 13th at Amazon 
[size=18pt]Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
[size=12pt]by 
[size=14pt]Edward C. Patterson

Dedicated in Memory of Eugene Sledge*​
​
*Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not is a tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

These verses seek to capture the inner heart of the individuals, who put themselves on the line. Each poem is specific to a place and date and . . . vernacularly correct. I have spared my readers the hypocrisy of flowery verses in this chapbook. If this offends, I'll not apologize, because to do so would insult the memory of those who fell on those islands and to those who fall daily as their time runs out in service to humankind.
126 pages

excerpt from The Snap, the Whisper and the Wail

New Guinea, Buna, January 22, 1943

Never fear what you cannot hear
As I listen in the battle's pitch.
I tune my ear to the enemy's roar
While flat within my ditch.
Inbound and out, I never doubt
Because it could spell life;
Go on the sound of the battleship's pound.
Halt on the foe's wailing strife.
. . . . 
The ground shakes and my heart aches 
For childhood's simple games.
The rules of hide and seek are fake;
The roar of the bullies, tame
Because on Buna's slopes I crawl
Listening to my enemy,
And I never fear what I cannot hear,
'Cause a silent one got me.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Today and Tomorrow January 30th and 31st at Amazon 
[size=18pt]Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
[size=12pt]by 
[size=14pt]Edward C. Patterson

Dedicated in Memory of Eugene Sledge*​
​
*Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not is a tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

These verses seek to capture the inner heart of the individuals, who put themselves on the line. Each poem is specific to a place and date and . . . vernacularly correct. I have spared my readers the hypocrisy of flowery verses in this chapbook. If this offends, I'll not apologize, because to do so would insult the memory of those who fell on those islands and to those who fall daily as their time runs out in service to humankind.
126 pages

===============
Taffy 3

Off the Sea of Samar, October 28, 1944

Every young man must go to sea
In order to see what he needs to see.
But then there's me.
I wanted to run with the faster men,
To take to the hills with a loud Amen,
But that was then.
Too scrawny, no need to make the mark,
"See the navy and take to the bark,"
Ah, gee, I'm broke.
But my country's beckoned me,
And I was ne'er a waiter be,
So for me, the sea.

Every young swabbie must fall in love
From the anchor below to the turrets above,
So she took me,
A virgin beauty, a tin-can wife
To which I came to give my life
As we went a-lea.
Storms regarded her buxom breasts,
Sunshine sparkled into her zest,
And I came to serve.

Through the Canal and past old Pearl 
Into the deep St. Lo unfurled
For Taffy 3, the nerve
Then the world exploded fast
As into battle's fray she's cast
My sweetheart lover, the St. Lo,
And I in the turret run that hill
With ack-ack barking made my kill,
But still she took the blow.

Down the bridge the suicide spliced,
Flesh on fire, blood sacrificed,
And I take to the hose.
But my love the drink embraced
And her hull came to the briny taste.
Down with a slip she goes.
Every young man must hold afloat
When trading his ship out for a boat,
And thus with I.
But the fire took its toll in pain
And little of my back remained
When I came to die.

Flashes of life in fast review
Came as I languished in my stew,
But to her I go.
My love who sailed the grandest sea
And fought the battle's best could be
Before that undertow.
And now I hear my mess mates sound
The bugle call above the pound -
The tide's sweet hum
As I now see what a young man sees,
And I learn how death from horror frees,
And then I'm chum,
Feed for ages that shall come,
A sailor boy at perfect rest,
In the hull of my lover's breast.
===================================

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - February 25th & 26th at Amazon 
[size=18pt]Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
[size=12pt]by 
[size=14pt]Edward C. Patterson

Dedicated in Memory of Eugene Sledge*​
​
*Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not is a tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

These verses seek to capture the inner heart of the individuals, who put themselves on the line. Each poem is specific to a place and date and . . . vernacularly correct. I have spared my readers the hypocrisy of flowery verses in this chapbook. If this offends, I'll not apologize, because to do so would insult the memory of those who fell on those islands and to those who fall daily as their time runs out in service to humankind.
126 pages
==================
On the Beach

Iwo Jima, February 19, 1945

Fear no more the mortar's blare,
See no more the star shell's flare -
Rest beneath your comrade's prayer
And let the ash become the dust,
Because the battle's ceased
And for you, the war is over.

On this black volcanic ash
Your blood spilled, a stark contrast
To dark and pitch and dismal pall,
Ennobled by your heroes' fall.
As you rest your noble eye
The honey'd promise that you give
To all who now shall pass you by 
Will in the marrow live.

Listen to the pounding surf
That sings your requiem to the shore
And 'though we weep to think of thee,
Your breath is lost upon the sea.
Fear no more the teeming rain,
The heavy load and scarred terrain
For all your cares are set aside
And washed away on Iwo's tide.
============================

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - April 8th & 9th at Amazon
[size=18pt]Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
[size=12pt]by 
[size=14pt]Edward C. Patterson

Dedicated in Memory of Eugene Sledge*​
​
*Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not is a tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

These verses seek to capture the inner heart of the individuals, who put themselves on the line. Each poem is specific to a place and date and . . . vernacularly correct. I have spared my readers the hypocrisy of flowery verses in this chapbook. If this offends, I'll not apologize, because to do so would insult the memory of those who fell on those islands and to those who fall daily as their time runs out in service to humankind.
----------------
Catching the Rain
-----------------
*Adrift off the Marshall Islands, September 12, 1943

Now that the sea has swallowed us whole and the craft went down by the tail,
Now that supplies have dwindled to none and our last hope has utterly failed,
Now that the sharks circle us like tugs with their teeth awaiting our plight,
That's when God took pity on us and sent us this rain for the fight.

Lips dry as sand, and tongues big as snails,
We open our mouths like cisterns and pails,
Catching the rain like barrels at sea,
Our last bitter hope from thirst to be free.

The wind casts about and we slip waves like sleds,
But to lose any drop would toughen our dread,
That the heavens in pity the storm's here to trigger.
We only wish that our mouths could be bigger.

Then my hand sweeps to the raft's lazy pocket
And find a dumb tool - a driver with sprocket,
But the bag that it came in is canvas with tether,
So I tear it and stretch it to catch tears of weather,

Then I carefully sip sweet moisture from spoon,
Then cough the residual into a spittoon
Made from the remnants of a spent rocket's can,
So we will have water when this storm's overran.

Days are before us, days dry and bleak,
Days we'll be fishing with Albatross beak,
Days when we wrestled the smaller shark's fin,
And devour its liver and search the welkin

To see a sea seamless without chance of a save
And wonder what hour will hold our last wave.
We lower our buddy into the deep,
And say words unspoken in our heart's keep,

But it's better this way - he was in a bad way
And even if rescued, his chance wasn't steep.
And to hold off the madness we tell tales of hope,
Of roast beef and gravy, of sweet cantaloupe,

And games that we played and games that we've won,
And pray that with this one, we'd hit a home run.
Shriven and shrunken to half our full weight,
Each day appears just as one day too late,

And our stalkers are braver, and try to capsize us,
But physics and balance almost defies us,
Then two beasts of mammon can play at this game.
We declare war on shark bait and dare them to maim.

Daily our lives have been cut to the brink,
The world wanes forever and hope seems to sink,
Then on the horizon, the clouds gather drink
And the winds blow again and the waves tower thick,
And the ride begins over and the raft hits the slick
And the sky opens wide as our mouths do again
In our new occupation of catching the rain.

*Inspired by the 47-day ordeal of Louis Zamperini and Phil Harris, who were finally rescued by a Japanese warship and spent the rest of the war tortured in enemy prison and work camps.
------------------------
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - May 26th & 27th at Amazon
[size=18pt]Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
[size=12pt]by 
[size=14pt]Edward C. Patterson

Dedicated in Memory of Eugene Sledge*​
​
*Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not is a tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

On the Beach
------------
Iwo Jima, February 19, 1945

Fear no more the mortar's blare,
See no more the star shell's flare -
Rest beneath your comrade's prayer
And let the ash become the dust,
Because the battle's ceased
And for you, the war is over.

On this black volcanic ash
Your blood spilled, a stark contrast
To dark and pitch and dismal pall,
Ennobled by your heroes' fall.
As you rest your noble eye
The honey'd promise that you give
To all who now shall pass you by 
Will in the marrow live.

Listen to the pounding surf
That sings your requiem to the shore
And 'though we weep to think of thee,
Your breath is lost upon the sea.
Fear no more the teeming rain,
The heavy load and scarred terrain
For all your cares are set aside
And washed away on Iwo's tide.
------------------------
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Remembering our Veterans on Veteran's Day
FREE Today and Tomorrow - Nov 11th & 12th at Amazon
[size=18pt]Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
[size=12pt]by 
[size=14pt]Edward C. Patterson

Dedicated in Memory of Eugene Sledge*​
​
Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not is a tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

excerpt: 
============
On the Beach
============
Iwo Jima, February 19, 1945
---------------------------
Fear no more the mortar's blare,
See no more the star shell's flare -
Rest beneath your comrade's prayer
And let the ash become the dust,
Because the battle's ceased
And for you, the war is over.

On this black volcanic ash
Your blood spilled, a stark contrast
To dark and pitch and dismal pall,
Ennobled by your heroes' fall.
As you rest your noble eye
The honey'd promise that you give
To all who now shall pass you by 
Will in the marrow live.

Listen to the pounding surf
That sings your requiem to the shore
And 'though we weep to think of thee,
Your breath is lost upon the sea.
Fear no more the teeming rain,
The heavy load and scarred terrain
For all your cares are set aside
And washed away on Iwo's tide.
---------------------------------------------

126 pages

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE 3 Days 9/28, 29 & 30 at Amazon
[size=18pt]Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
[size=12pt]by 
[size=14pt]Edward C. Patterson

The Ghosts of War, Speak*​
​
Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not is a tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

excerpt: 
============
On the Beach
============
Iwo Jima, February 19, 1945
---------------------------
Fear no more the mortar's blare,
See no more the star shell's flare -
Rest beneath your comrade's prayer
And let the ash become the dust,
Because the battle's ceased
And for you, the war is over.

On this black volcanic ash
Your blood spilled, a stark contrast
To dark and pitch and dismal pall,
Ennobled by your heroes' fall.
As you rest your noble eye
The honey'd promise that you give
To all who now shall pass you by 
Will in the marrow live.

Listen to the pounding surf
That sings your requiem to the shore
And 'though we weep to think of thee,
Your breath is lost upon the sea.
Fear no more the teeming rain,
The heavy load and scarred terrain
For all your cares are set aside
And washed away on Iwo's tide.
---------------------------------------------

126 pages

Edward C. Patterson


----------

